#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Learn Thai Language >  >  Learn Thai for Getting a Thai Massage

## dirtydog

What kind of massage do you have?
khun mii kaan-nuat baep nai baang
you have massage kind which some

Thai massage
นวด ไทย
nuat thai
massage Thai

oil massage
nuat naam-man
massage oil

body massage
นวด ต:ว
nuat tua
massage body

foot massage
nuat thao
massage foot

How long does it take?
chai we-laa naan-thao-rai
take time how long

A little bit harder, please.
chuay raeng khuen iik nawy
help hard up another a little bit

A little bit softer, please.
chuay bao long iik nawy
help soft down another a little bit

Further up.
khuen pai
up go

Further down.
ลง มา
long maa
down come

That feels very good.
ruu-suek dii maak
feel good very

That hurts.
jep
hurt

Please do it again.
chuay tham iik-thii
help do again




Learn Thai Podcast | Learn Thai Language Course. Online and on the go!

----------


## nigelandjan

คุณสามารถดึงข้อมูลนี้ ?

Can you pull this ?

----------


## nigelandjan

ดังนั้น 95% ของลูกค้าของคุณมาจากประเทศอังกฤษทางตอนเหนือ?

so 95% of your customers are from north England ?

----------

